# Laguna 16 Gallon Cyclone, Thien Baffle



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

My Laguna 16 Gallon Cyclone came in yesterday so I dumped everything out of my Shop Vac into the box the Laguna came in and sucked it up. It's suppose to catch 99% of chips and dust and leave just a tiny bit going to the vacuum. As I have read, that's a bit generous. 70% might be closer, at least as far as small shavings and dust is concerned. Maybe it will stop 99% if it's all large chips - I don't know.

So I decided to make a Thien Baffle out of 1/8" hardboard (this has been covered in many places how/why the baffle works). But I didn't want to drill holes into the new toy so I used 12 gauge solid copper wire (pulled from Romex) and some small Ty-Raps to hold it into place. It isn't perfect but it sure does work!

New Laguna 16 Gallon Cyclone - 








Baffle in place with wire and fasteners - 








Top side of baffle - 








About 4" deep of shavings, chips, and dust I poured out of my Shop Vac -


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Shop Vac before sucking up everything in the box - 








After cleaning out the box - not too bad - 








Filter after cleaning out the box - 








Laguna unit with baffle in place, everything from the box inside. If you're paying attention you'll probably see that the baffle stays in the unit which makes it a little more difficult to empty. I thought about making it removable but really wanted to test it out to see if this really works. I'm satisfied it works but it also wasn't that difficult to empty. I may just leave it that way a while.








Anyway, now it's a lot closer to 99%, it didn't take long to get it that way, and I didn't have to drill into the top to mount the baffle. 

Win/Win, looks like to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ah, the good old thien baffle. I finially caved and put together a seperator for my shopvac out of some old buckets, the thing is magical. All that gets through the baffle is what i like to call 'wood flour', no more stopping and emptying the vac itself 5 times for every 5 minutes of running the thickness planer.

At any rate, good score on that. Never messed with laguana gear but ive heard decent things


----------

